# just a few pics of My shrimp tanks :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

testing out My digital camera and trying to find the best setting to get a few 'good' pics, instead of My cell phone pics which are icky lol

heres My 15 gallon Orange Eye Blue Tiger shrimp tank : 








Heres My 10 gallon Taiwan Fire Red/Tiger/and cherry shrimp tank:
























Heres My 5.5gallon Contest Tank(Hinomaru, Vband/Tiger tooth CRS):
















Ill try and get some better photos of the shrimps also


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

That's some skilled macroing technique dere 

Nice setups too. Good job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow love that contest tank it looks soooo neat and tidy, not like my tanks which are filled to brimming with floating plants, and all sorts of things (not to mention shrimps ) What kind of camera are you using...Im having such a problem with mine and can't afford another one.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks!!  
The camera is a Casio Exilim ,Just a small digital camera, it has a macro setting but it either way i take a ton of pics and then view them on my pc to see which ones are actually focused, and then i just delete the rest. 
If you want I can take a bunch of pics just for you of my crs/hinos, after all I bought ALL of those shrimps from you  you might as well have some pics of them for yourself  just may take a bit of time because the shrimps need to be near the front of the tank for the pic to be clear, and the shrimps dont always cooperate lol 
I have a separate macro lens i had bought for an older camera that i might try and see if i can get even more focused pics with too


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Awh thanks Sabrina appreciate that. I can put them on my new website!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

No problem Anna yes theyd be good for your new website! 
I took a whole bunch today and I think I got a few real nice ones, i trued my macro lens - its not perfect but they look better than other pics ive taken so far... Ill put them on a cd if thats ok, the pics are very big...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome tanks shrimpie!! Im so jealous right now! Lol! Ill have to wait till i get another part-time job to afford stuff XD

Anyway! Really nice tanks! Glad that u never quit on shrimps!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi sabrina.hows your bluetiger doing?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Brapbrapboom- thanks! Ya i quit fish for now so im allll shrimp hehe  i just love the shrimps!!  do u need cherries? if u can pick up I have some if u need...

Camboy- the oebt are doing good, not as many babies surviving as a cherry shrimp, but there are some  i have more males than females too so breeding is a bit slow.
How are your shrimps doing Camboy?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Brapbrapboom- thanks! Ya i quit fish for now so im allll shrimp hehe  i just love the shrimps!!  do u need cherries? if u can pick up I have some if u need...
> 
> Camboy- the oebt are doing good, not as many babies surviving as a cherry shrimp, but there are some  i have more males than females too so breeding is a bit slow.
> How are your shrimps doing Camboy?


Oh yes! I could really use some of ur cherries  too bad no more burgers when i visit lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have 50pluscrs babies now I hope they would all survive. I think I saw 1 mosura and some are hinos but mostly s grades.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Oh yes! I could really use some of ur cherries  too bad no more burgers when i visit lol


Lol ya the burgers were good  
If you could come by on sunday I could give you a bunch, i need to clear out some b4 theres too many in there. Text me or pm me


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I have 50pluscrs babies now I hope they would all survive. I think I saw 1 mosura and some are hinos but mostly s grades.


Thats awesome!! 50 plus crs must look so nice in the tank!!!


----------

